# appel video messenger



## tosi6319 (21 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour à tous , je viens de m'offrir un iphone 6 plus et j'ai une galère lors du passage d'appel video via l'appli messenger : j'entend mon interlocuteur mais pas lui ! A priori le micro est mis et activé...... Encor eplus étrange, quand je passe par FaceTime, tout marche bien et mon interlocuteur m'entend sans problème...mais pas par Messenger....... hors celui-ci est gratuit (j'appelle un portable en Suisse) mais pas FaceTime quand je ne suis pas en WiFi......                bref je ne serais pas contre un coup de main ! D'avance merci à tous


----------



## Larme (22 Janvier 2016)

À priori le micro est activé: Comment vérifies-tu ça ? Réglages.app/Confidentialité/Micro, Messenger apparait bien comme autorisé ? Au pire, désactive, réactive.


----------

